# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  Pērku plašu atskaņotāja galviņu

## Vaz3

Ir nepieciešama ārijas 102 galviņa,liekas ka bija ГЗМ-155,vēlams Ogrē...
Kā arī pērk 80to gadu skaņu plašu ierakstus,metālu,smago roku(Līvi,Neptūns...) 
Rakstīt uz PM vai girts.bogdans94@gmail.com
Vēl jautājums vai ir iespējams kautkur dabūt tās adatiņas pa ne tik augstu cenu,piem Latgalīte ?

----------


## Friidis

Galviņas un adatiņas joprojām var nopirkt veikalos, piemēram:

http://www.discomania.lv/7960

Var gadīties, ka RRR galviņām der kāda no "importa" adatām. Ja neder- tur taču laikam bija tas pats 12,5 mm attālo skrūvīšu stiprinājuma standarts, kā ārzemniekiem- pārskrūvē galviņu, pareizi saspraud tos 4 vadiņus, pieregulē svaru un OK. Vienīgi var gadīties pacīnīties ar fonu dēļ dažādām ekranēšanas metodēm katrai sistēmai.

Vispār jau jāatceras, ka vinilplašu kvalitatīva spēlēšana nav mp3  pleijerītis ar Internetā nokačātiem pirātfailiem.
Tā prasa zināmus tēriņus- tomēr jau "ekskluzīvs" (es nerunāju par galējībām-  ne par simtiem un tūkstošiem vērtiem Hi- End  "galdiem", ne arī Latgalītes miskastēm).
Reāli pieklājīgas kvalitātes un saprātīgas cenas vinilatskaņotāju var nopirkt un savest kārtībā 30-100 Ls robežās.
Tādās cenās arī cenšos iekļauties (man gan pašlaik dārgākais maksā 45 Ls... :: ))

http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Vinila-atskanjotaji

P.S Ja kas- esmu Ogrē (tas topika autoram)
26332850

----------


## Jon

Tas stiprinājuma standarts ir 12,7 mm jeb tieši 1/2 ". Tādam rīkam kā "Ārija" nav vērts piemeklēt nekādu "kruto" galvu. Oriģinālais, Rīgā kopētais Ortofon modelis bija gana labs. Ko līdzīgu vēl nupat britu salās varēja dabūt par nieka 10 mārciņām. Ar vecām, nostāvējušām galvām ir tā, ka pati galva ir praktiski mūžīga. Problēmas ir ar adatām - materiāls, kurā adatas kāts šūpojas, novecojot zaudē savas īpašības. Vai nu kļūst pārāk stīvs, vai gluži otrādi - top mīksts un vairs nenodrošina adatas nošķiebienu (15 grādi uz priekšu (pie nominal tracking force)); galva "sēžas uz vēdera" (sevišķi izpaudās Shure kloniem, ko krievi taisīja). Tāpēc, galvu izvēloties, labāk pirkt tādu, kurai paredzēts "stylus replacement". Pēc tam piepirkt maiņas adatu ir daudz izdevīgāk. Mūžīgi jau arī tās nevar drillēt; padilušas, tās sāk pamatīgi "noēst" plates. Un, protams, speciālas DJ galvas savas specifikas dēļ nevajag pirkt.

----------


## Vaz3

Izskatās ka nebūšu īsti iebraucis šajā plašu atskaņotāju epopejā   ::   Varbūt man vajag tikai to adatiņu?
šitais man ir,tā sanāk ka ir galva?


Friidis,zinu,reiz čoms pirka no tevis RRR atskaņotāju EP 101 un toreiz man tu atdevi lentu maģi 
Pa cik iet lētākais importa plašinieks,vēlams ar iebūvētu pastiprinātāju(ja tāds ir)

----------


## Friidis

Jā, šī ir galviņa. Adatiņu kopā ar turētāju ievieto spraugā priekšas apakšdaļā. Man to galviņu no dažādām firmām ir lērums (kādreiz sapirku ebajā komplektus, kur ir gan labas, gan nekomplekta galvas) , bet grūti nopirkt precīzi atbilstošo adatu. Vieglāk nopirkt kopā... :: 

Lētākie "plašinieki" man ir Sharp un Schneider (sk. linkā). Abi vienkārši, bet labā kārtībā, ar MM magnētisko Ortofon galvu. Abiem vajag pastūzi ar jūtīgo  Phono ieeju (ap 3 mV) vai fonokorektoru (lētākais 15 Ls).  Bez fonokorektora var lietot pāris Dual , bet tiem ir mazāk kvalitatīvā pjezo galviņa (kā lētajiem RRR Akordiem).

----------


## Vaz3

Skaidrs,pa cik iet  Dual-HS132-C809-r ?Komplekts ar kasetnieku?

----------


## Friidis

Dual HS-132 ir elektrofons- atskaņotājs ar Dual 1254 paneli un iebūvētu 2x8 W pastiprinātāju, pjezo galviņa, ir iespēja pieslēgt arī tuneri un magnetofonu. Maksā 35 Ls.
Kasešu deka + 20 Ls.

----------


## Vitalii

IR. ir Ārijas-102 galva  *GZM-155II*...tikai komplektā varu atdot.
 Ir tikpat līdzīga no (*Technics*) derēs noteikti - pat minimāli būs jāpārregulē aizmugurējais Tonarma atsvariņš (kaomplekts = katridžs +Adata...ar rezerves adatu) adatas turētājs no berlija...ja kautko Jums tas izsaka.

----------


## Reynis

cik prasi par to komplektu ?

----------


## Vitalii

> cik prasi par to komplektu ?


  raksti uz e-pastu: V37@inbox.lv

----------


## Vaz3

Tā ,nu čoms bija iedevis paklausīties ar savu adatiņu,tagad prieki beidzās un šis atkal ir aktuāli,jeb arī nopirkšu veselu plašu atskaņotāju,der padomju laiku arī.

----------


## Friidis

http://foto.inbox.lv/janisf/Turntables
tel.26332850

----------


## Vaz3

Nu man jau adatiņu - galviņu - kātridžu  vajag...

----------


## Friidis

Abet lūdzU:
http://www.discomania.lv/7960

Bet tie maksā naudu!

Pa sviestmaizi var mēģināt Latgalītē... ::

----------


## Vaz3

šitā varētu derēt?
http://www.discomania.lv/item.php?id=3242
Tikai,šķiet ka DJ paredzēta jo rakstīts Ideal for scratching   :: 
Bet jāskatās,kas man ar to aparātu,varbūt jauns jāpērk,jo kad biju dabūjis adatiņu,lentu magnetafona plašu ieejā knapi skanēja...Arī tā Vega pastiprinātājā,kuru no jums nopirku,knapi skanēja...
EDIT:Manai Ārijai ir pipec,čoma ārija pat parastajā ieejā skan ,manējā tik skaļi neskanēja pat pie phono ieejas...

----------


## Janis

Ārijai 102 nav priekšpastiprinātāja iekšā, bet ir signāla bloķēšanas tranzistoru  atslēgas, kas pierauj pie zemes izeju nostrādājot autostopam. Vai tikai kaut kas nav nojucis un  atslēgas pastāvīgi  nebloķē ieejas un tāpēc tik klusu skan... 
Nekad neesmu dzirdējis, ka magnetofonos būtu iebūvēti vinila atskaņotāja priekšpastiprinātāji. Drīzāk tā domāta tiem pašiem lineārās izejas 250 milivoltiem pēc "pastiprinātāja-korektora"...     ::

----------


## Vaz3

To bloķēšanu ir iespējams atslēgt?Man galvenais lai beidzoties platei tonarms paceļas uz augšu - lai neiznāk šmuce...

----------


## Janis

Izliektajā Tonarma blokā  VT1 un VT2 - tranzistori KT3102. Blakus 100 mF kondensātors. Ja negribas meklet kas nojucis -vai nu bāzes uz zemi, vai vispār izlodēt. Ja tranzistori izsisti  (un e-k pāreja uz īso)  pirmais variants nelīdzēs.
Shēma ir šeit : http://rw6ase.narod.ru/a/arija/arija102sx.djvu

----------


## Jon

Met tos tranzistorus droši ārā. Nopietnos un profesionālos "griežgaldiņos" tur nav nekādu atslēgu. Tik skaties, lai tev zemes sanāk zvaigznē; citādi no fona vaļā netiksi. Pašai galvai reti kad ir speciāls izvads galvas ekrānam, tas lielākoties savienots ar kreisā kanāla GND.

----------


## Vaz3

Ja jau esmu ielīdis iekšā,varbūt tur it vēl kautkas kas nav vajadzīgs   ::   ?
Viss strādā!Paldies!
Bet,vēl joprojām meklēju galviņu ar adatu...Ja neatradīsies nāksies pirkt to pa 10ls

----------


## ROBERTTT

Nu katrā ziņa es neieteiktu ņemt vecu psrs ražojuma kārtridžu (kaut vai nekad nelietotu) jo viņam ir pipec jau no vecuma, labāk tad paņem diskomāniā kautvai to pašu relop kārtridžu. 
Gribās jau ar to vinilu padarboties ar atskaņotājiem/kartridžiem itkā nav problēma nopirkt, bet problēma ir ar ierakstiem - vienīgā iespēja cik es saprotu ir sūtīt no ārzemēm, bet tad jāņem baigā kaudze jo citādi neatmaksājas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y4Ss-qs1vs

----------


## Vaz3

Nu es caur internetu biju atradis cilvēku kurš tirgoja no savas kolekcijas laikam,nopirku no viņa divas plates pa 6ls,kas ir lētāk nekā divi CD   ::   Abas ir orģinālas ('76 gada un '83) Ja kādu interesē ir šis tas no Melodijas platēm,varu mainīt pret Rokmūzikas ierakstiem(man ir kautkas no Džeza,30to gadu deju muzika2gab,un vairākas no R.Paula)

----------


## Jon

Tev ļoti noderēs, ja "paštudīrēsi" ekranēšanas pamatpricipus. Nosacījums vienkāršs - pa kabeļu ekrāniem nedrīkst plūst strāvas un visiem ekrāniem jāsavienojas (jāzemējas) vienā punktā, veidojot zvaigzni. "Griežgaldiņā" šim punktam jābūt skrūvei, pie kuras ārpusē pieskrūvējams masas vads uz pastiprinātāju. Ja "Ārijai" šādas skrūves nav (bet atskaņotāja korpusam arī turpat jāzemējas!), pielodē zvaigznes punktam kādu metru garu vadu, kam otru galu pieskrūvēsi attiecīgajai pastiprinātāja klemmītei.

 Re. "basa skaļurunis sāk darboties kā gaisa kompresors,bet tas nav dzirdams"
 Ja woofers ar aci redzami šūpojas, problēma ir pastiprinātājā - tam nepatīk šāda slodze, un tas ierosinās ar infrazemu frekvenci. Ja tavam skaļrunim ir fāzinvertora caurums, pamēģini nodempferēt wooferi, caurumu aizbāžot ar apakšbiksēm, dvieli vai taml., un pavēro, kas notiek.

----------


## Osvalds007

Sveiciens ! Vajaga GZM 105 ,vai citu GZM vai analogu , ko var uzlikt..

----------


## Isegrim

Varētu tev piemeklēt kaut ko, ja nevēlies pārāk iztērēties. Tikai šī manta ir nostāvējusies noliktavā diezgan ilgi (cik pagājis, kopš 'peļu un žurku slazdu' rūpnīca vairs neeksistē?). Kontaktējies!

----------


## ivog

Vai tad Ārijai nav iespējas uzlikt kādu normālāku galviņu?

----------


## Isegrim

Var. Kaut MC, kas 1000 $ekeļu maksā. Bet vai ir vērts? Kaut ko par kādu _cēneri_ drīzāk.

----------


## Vitalii

> Sveiciens ! Vajaga GZM 105 ,vai citu GZM vai analogu , ko var uzlikt..


 a kur problēma:
** http://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics/...rs/becbfg.html

    - pats labprāt paņemtu KORVET-008 galvu,     
  ** negribas atkārtoties - iekš boot.lv/forums: _tiku ievietojis lielu palagu par Katridžiem un kas ar ko aizvietojami.
_

----------


## alrumee

Labdien. Vai kāds var piedāvāt adatu ko var uzlikt Ārijai. Tagad stāv nolūzusi adata G3M 155 -II (krievu G).

----------

